# Fill me in on EGGS bloodlines



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

My doe has quite a few EGGS in her lineage. Wanting some info on them.

Also when looking @ the generations on a specific goat your looking to buy, how important is the grandparents, great grandparents, basically further back then dam & sire?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The Edwards have 3 or 4 of the top 10 highest point total ABGA bucks.

The pedigree is only as good as the animal it goes with.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

E.G.G.S is, one of the top breeders, been around for a very long time, they have a lot of ennobled animals, had the famous "Eggsfile" buck, who sold for $45,000 dollars way back. 

I agree, a goat may have excellent genetics, but, may not follow the show standards.


----------

